# cielo del amanecer



## lizzie86

Como podria traducir esta expresion al italiano?
"Cielo dell'alba"? Pero me parece un poco raro.
El contexto es esto:
"...y portaba un largo baculo con el que apuntaba al cielo del amanecer..."
Podria traducir esta expresion solo con la palabra "alba" y no "cielo dell'alba"?


----------



## chlapec

"Cielo albeggiante"?


----------



## lizzie86

Tienes razón!Gracias.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> "Cielo albeggiante"?



Lo siento, la propuesta es romántica, pero muy rara. No suena bien en italiano, mientras no le veo ningún problema a "cielo dell'alba". 
Ciao!


----------



## chlapec

Sebbene sia vero che l'espressione mi è venuta al pensiero spontaneamente, su google ho trovato 153 cieli albeggianti molto poetici e anche molto italiani (site:.it), e sempre in contesti chiaramente letterari. Comunque, se dici che non suona bene, non lo ripeterò mai più.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Sebbene sia vero che l'espressione mi è venuta al pensiero spontaneamente, su google ho trovato 153 cieli albeggianti molto poetici e anche molto italiani (site:.it), e sempre in contesti chiaramente letterari. Comunque, se dici che non suona bene, non lo ripetterò mai più.



Nooooooooo, ripetilo se vuoi: a me suona male, e di certo non è un'espressione comune, ma non è scorretto. Come il cielo del mattino è anche il cielo mattutino, e il cielo della notte è il cielo notturno, può darsi che il cielo dell'alba sia albeggiante, visto che albico non esiste. Ma io non lo dirò mai.


----------



## Rub87

A me suona più strano "cielo dell'alba" veramente.. Io direi "alba" e basta o "le prime luci del giorno". "Albori" anche potrebbe essere un opzione


----------



## Larroja

Rub87 said:


> A me suona più strano "cielo dell'alba" veramente.. Io direi "alba" e basta o "le prime luci del giorno". "Albori" anche potrebbe essere un opzione



Però la frase dice che il tizio in questione aveva un bastone con il quale puntava il cielo dell'alba: non puntava l'alba o le prime luci del giorno, bensì il cielo nel momento in cui albeggia.


----------



## chlapec

Ma in questo caso sei "obbligato" di mantenere la parola "cielo", posto que qualquno sta puntando il suo bastone verso il cielo.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Ma in questo caso sei "obbligato" a mantenere la parola "cielo", posto che qualcuno sta puntando il suo bastone verso il cielo.



Eso es.


----------



## 0scar

_Cielo mattutino._


----------



## Neuromante

Están hablando del famoso adorador de las estrellas de otro hilo, lo digo porque quizás un poco de contexto venga bien


----------



## annapo

Se fosse comune l'aggettivo "albeggiante" sarebbe una buona soluzione. Purtroppo non funziona. Una soluzione può essere:

_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo all'alba_


Oppure, puoi ricorrere a una perifrasi che spiega che X indicava il cielo nel momento in cui il sole cominiciava a sorgere (cioè mentre albeggiava). L'una per l'altra hanno tutte il medesimo significato, scegli quella che ti suona meglio.

_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo alle prime luci *dell'alba/del giorno*_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo *che/mentre* albeggiava_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo al levar del sole_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo al sorgere del sole_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo mentre sorgeva *il sole/l'alba*_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo mentre rischiarava_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il cielo mentre si levava il sole_
_Un bastone col quale indicava il sorgere del sole (in cielo) _

_ciaooooooooooo_
_Anna_


----------



## Rub87

Le soluzioni trovate da annapo sono perfette! Del tutto d'accordo


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que se está refiriendo al cielo "que corresponde a" el amanecer. Que no se refiere a lahora del día en que amanece, sino a las constelaciones tal y como ocupan el cielo en ese momento. Sí, sé que parece que no venga a cuento, pero...


----------



## 0scar

Ma anche portava un lungo bacolo  con il quale puntava il cielo mattutino


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto, puntava. Soltanto punto sul punto che forse punta su un punto geografico e non un punto nel tempo.


----------

